
Terrorist or pedophile? This startup says it can out secrets by analyzing faces - us0r
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/05/24/terrorist-or-pedophile-this-start-up-says-it-can-out-secrets-by-analyzing-faces/
======
creshal
Phrenology as a Service?

